# Snookie's Ass



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2010)

*would you hit it? *


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah if I were wasted and I didn't have any Astroglide to LHJO with and xhamster.com was down.


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes without a doubt.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, I want to cum in her ass cheeks. She's hot.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2010)

By the way, who is Snookie? What is Jersey Shore?


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 17, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, I want to cum in her ass cheeks. She's hot.


 
So you would lick her asshole?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> So you would lick her asshole?



Shue, why not.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2010)

Uhhh... what the fuck?  It looks like an ass on an old lady.  There is nothing there!

If I was absolutely wasted sure.  However, Id fuck J-woww, Sam, and Angelina 10 times each before her.  Then 10 x more.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2010)

I went back and clicked on the pictures to enlarge them. I retract my previous comment to lick her ass. I'd still cum between her ass cheeks though. With a fatty ass like that, I could fuck her without even penetrating. You know? Kind of like a titty fuck, only its a bumfuck. Her leg fat is doing a muffin top where her socks end, too.


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, seriously, she needs to go for a jog.  I'm probably twice her weight but in much better shape.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 17, 2010)

Her bombs look good all pressed up in the tops she wears. I bet they look awful naked. They're real though right?


----------



## Perdido (Aug 17, 2010)

Does she even look in the mirror before going out in public?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2010)

I think those pics reveal how ugly she really could be.  Watching the show, shes not that bad, but still bad.

A fat girl without a fat ass belongs in a circus.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 17, 2010)

I bet she's awful at sucking dick too. She seems like one of those selfish broads in bed.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 17, 2010)

Her ass is on par with Laurence Fishburns daughters. Gross!!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2010)

I hate the "modesty" aspect, though. Wtf? If you're going to be ballsy (or idiotic) enough to actually _walk out the house_ wearing something like *that *then don't give me that false modesty of trying to hold your skirt down. _What?_ Let your cheeks hang out!







On the other hand... she might want to cover that up entirely.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2010)

I kind of looks like she is running to take a shit, and she is trying to plug the hole to keep a turd from falling out of her ass.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought vertical lines were supposed to make you look thinner. it looks like shes wearing a money belt.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^Vertical lines not working!



KelJu said:


> I kind of *looks like she is running to take a shit, and she is trying to plug the hole to keep a turd from falling out* of her ass.



Ah, a plausible explanation.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 17, 2010)

as much as that ass has been hit, i'm sure turds are falling out all of the time


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a feeling most of you are homosexual.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 17, 2010)

meh....it didn't look that bad or good from those photos.

so.......yea, I'd hit it


----------



## Saney (Aug 17, 2010)

lol

id hit it


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 17, 2010)

she's too fat for me......plus she smokes cigarettes......i don't care if a chic is the hottest pornstar and on my nuts.....smokers are a major turnoff


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 17, 2010)

Of course I would hit it, but I would feel bad afterwards.  I fucking despise attention whores.


----------



## MyK (Aug 17, 2010)

fuck this troll. can we get a thread on jwowws tits?


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 17, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I kind of looks like she is running to take a shit, and she is trying to plug the hole to keep a turd from falling out of her ass.



With that fat ass she's probably gotta shit twice for the first one to come out.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2010)

*HA!* Apparently Photobucket's _terms of use_ does not approve of Snookie's bum.


----------



## Deeznuts (Aug 18, 2010)

All the Jersey girls are okay by me....lower your standards to raise your stats, yo.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 18, 2010)

Deeznuts said:


> All the Jersey girls are okay by me....lower your standards to raise your stats, yo.



My standards seem to be declining as I age.


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

i wouldnt hit it at all shes a fatass. not one ounce of toned muscle to her and shes sleeping with anything. but even so she smokes and its a turnoff like irish said if they smoke. no way hojose.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 18, 2010)

unclem said:


> i wouldnt hit it at all shes a fatass. not one ounce of toned muscle to her and shes sleeping with anything. but even so she smokes and its a turnoff like irish said if they smoke. no way hojose.



Fuck that man. If she smokes, she pokes! If a girl claims to be a none smoker, I am uninterested right away, because I guarantee there is other bullshit she won't do.


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Fuck that man. If she smokes, she pokes! If a girl claims to be a none smoker, I am uninterested right away, because I guarantee there is other bullshit she won't do.


 
 thats funny, i have nothing against smokers just i choose not to have someone die of lung shit. and i can imagine wat u mean , lol.


----------



## bmw (Aug 18, 2010)

maybe it's because I'm a west coast guy, but...ew!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I kind of looks like she is running to take a shit, and she is trying to plug the hole to keep a turd from falling out of her ass.


LOL, exactly!

I'm 54, and a Jersey guy, but her ass looks all droopy, and if you have seen the show, her mouth is a real turn off, except for cum receptacle duty of course  .


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> LOL, exactly!
> 
> I'm 54, and a Jersey guy, but her ass looks all droopy, and if you have seen the show, her mouth is a real turn off, except for cum receptacle duty of course .


 

Holy fuck......there is someone older than me here..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I feel like a kid at 46 now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2010)

Respect your elders sonny, LOL


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Holy fuck......there is someone older than me here..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 check out the over 40s thread and start sharing your expieriences in training.


----------



## MDR (Aug 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Holy fuck......there is someone older than me here..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite a few of us in the over 40 crowd around here.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 18, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Holy fuck......there is someone older than me here..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I may have you beat too.


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

^^^^ dg806 on open post you should come over to the over 40 thread you would be a asset to that . he helped me out when my " dr" has no clue. much thnx to u dg806 iam grateful and so is my wife that you gave time to help. thnx brother. enough said. no ass kissing, iam very sincere about my gratitude.


----------



## 1yop (Aug 19, 2010)

oh wow. wanna bang her hard


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2010)

If I was on a gram of test, 6-7 shots in a whisky bottle, single and really high....








good thing I don't get high....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 19, 2010)

If she bathed and i had a valid blood test from her i might let her blow me


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Aug 25, 2010)

Yup!


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 25, 2010)

1yop said:


> oh wow. wanna bang her hard



I looked through this dudes posts, and he doesnt seem to be a spammer.  Why is he getting negged into oblivion?  Just wondering if I missed something.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 25, 2010)

id hit it..... with a 2x4 lol but not in the club i dont want to look like a douch lol


----------



## bmw (Aug 25, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I looked through this dudes posts, and he doesnt seem to be a spammer.  Why is he getting negged into oblivion?  Just wondering if I missed something.



maybe it was just for that post?


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 25, 2010)

Nah I looked back through and found the spam.  Just a better spammer than most.


----------



## alpha22 (Aug 26, 2010)

Her ass has pot holes in it.. That chick is busted!!!!!!!!!! She's a Hipo !!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2010)

she got a little toddler ass


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd fuck her for the lolz

Would definitely have to double dose the valtrex first though.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 27, 2010)

alpha22 said:


> Her ass has pot holes in it.. That chick is busted!!!!!!!!!! She's a Hipo !!!!!!!



So what? Tounge punch her in the fart-box, damn it!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> she's too fat for me......plus she smokes cigarettes......i don't care if a chic is the hottest pornstar and on my nuts.....smokers are a major turnoff


 
Id like to see her smoke while Im pounding it in her anus


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 28, 2010)

alpha22 said:


> Her ass has pot holes in it.. That chick is busted!!!!!!!!!! She's a Hipo !!!!!!!



It looks like it was on fire and someone tried to put it out with a screwdriver.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> she looks so stupid in that.



Agreed, but damn she's fuckable. All the others on the show just dont have her appeal. And, she's a fucking midget. I think it's her personality-I cant pinpoint the reason why, but I'd do her.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 28, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I think those pics reveal how ugly she really could be.  Watching the show, shes not that bad, but still bad.
> 
> *A fat girl without a fat ass belongs in a circus*.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 28, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Id like to see her smoke while Im pounding it in her anus



And shooting grape kool-aide out of her tits.


----------



## bmw (Aug 28, 2010)

vortrit said:


> And shooting grape kool-aide out of her tits.



mmm...ngr I loves me some grape drank!!11


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 29, 2010)

I bet her pussy stinks.


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

I wanna eat Snooki's ass


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I bet her pussy stinks.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Aug 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


>


I bet this bitch smells like sardines....


----------



## MDR (Aug 30, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I bet this bitch smells like sardines....



Man,  _I_ love sardines.  Hmmm....maybe if you rolled her in mustard...


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hell I would fuck her just to get money outta her..


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2010)

I saw a pic of her when she was skinny at Publix, but I cant find it on the internet.


----------



## muskal (Aug 30, 2010)

Fuck yea id hit it... with a large stick


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

Diablo1990 said:


> Hell I would fuck her just to get money outta her..


dude, you'd fuck her if she farted...dont lie.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sardines that have been out to ripen on a 104 degree day.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Sardines that have been out to ripen on a 104 degree day.



I already did the fishy pussy smell joke. Be original.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I already did the fishy pussy smell joke. Be original.


 
These will never get old.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> These will never get old.



it did when you said it wouldnt.


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> it did when you said it wouldnt.



Why are you so Small and Gay? Just accept the Fact Willy is More Jerked and Lean than you are?


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I hate the "modesty" aspect, though. Wtf? If you're going to be ballsy (or idiotic) enough to actually _walk out the house_ wearing something like *that *then don't give me that false modesty of trying to hold your skirt down. _What?_ Let your cheeks hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what I was gonna say...stupid


----------



## vortrit (Aug 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


>



I only want it if it's packed in oil.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 30, 2010)

was that whore j-wow in playboy ?God here voice aggravates the shit out of me.Sounds like she smokes 2 packs of camel non filters a day.


----------



## LAM (Aug 30, 2010)

not a chance..besides that fact she's retarded she's one of those girls that looks 10x better with the clothes on than off..and they don't look that good on


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 30, 2010)

Estrogen problems fellas?


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 30, 2010)

LAM said:


> not a chance..besides that fact she's retarded she's one of those girls that looks 10x better with the clothes on than off..and they don't look that good on


 
x1


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 31, 2010)

Stop making fun of Snookie...she's dreamy for beaver cheeked little douche.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


>



Does a body good.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 1, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> she's too fat for me......plus she smokes cigarettes......i don't care if a chic is the hottest pornstar and on my nuts.....smokers are a major turnoff


 


She could be on fire and I'd still hit it. I'm not into fat chicks at all but there's somethin' bout that arse that makes me want to be in it.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 1, 2010)

Kitty must've smelled tuna...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 1, 2010)

She's still better than a lot of what you see around here...


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 4, 2010)

snooking for some love huh?


----------



## arnoldblack (Sep 5, 2010)

of course celebs have double points.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 5, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Kitty must've smelled tuna...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## vortrit (Sep 5, 2010)

The Situation said:


>



The Situation would swim across an ocean of broken glass to suck a fart out of Snookies asshole. Don't let him fool you.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

vortrit said:


> The Situation would swim across an ocean of broken glass to suck a fart out of Snookies asshole. Don't let him fool you.


 i think i would


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd have to spit in it first


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I'd have to spit in it first


 i do that in real life for lube its cheaper on the fly


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

Prince said:


> *would you hit it? *


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 14, 2010)

Id bet anything,the crotch of her panties looks like an Albatross had a
fly-by abortion ona soggy matress...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Retlaw (Nov 14, 2010)

Shit..Im 46 I just made her my screen saver !


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 12, 2010)

wow


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 12, 2010)

lol  Lot of your responses had me rolling.


Nope, I wouldn't hit it.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 13, 2010)

if IG wouldn't hit it, than neither would I


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2010)

Ehhh why not? 

I'd hit it.


----------

